# Houston Herf 2



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I know Joe already posted some pics from this but you can never have to many LOL

Pic 1 
Joe and his wife Jen (Bullbread)

Pic 2
Troy and David (bommerd35, and dHUTCH)

Pic 3
Tiffany and Doris (vegasgirl)

Pic 4
Tony and Wendy (Turk10mm)

Pic 5
L to R Brian (Bigfoot), Josh, Brian's GF (I'm so sorry I forgot her name!), and Daniel (Stogie)


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

again, I will make a houston herf one day...


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

sweet day, lol I see those CAO flavors.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> again, I will make a houston herf one day...


We should do a road trip!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

louistogie said:


> sweet day, lol I see those CAO flavors.


Yeah those where a gift from Joe to Tiffany. But in the pic Tiffany is smoking a Davidoff!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you have fun? Looks like you did


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Yeah those where a gift from Joe to Tiffany. But in the pic Tiffany is smoking a Davidoff!


I see, where they any good?


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice meet up guys!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You guys know how to make a brother jealous!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice Pics Frank! Her name is Elana...lol

Man, I need a tan....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

louistogie said:


> I see, where they any good?


She liked them, I don't smoke flavored cigars. I know she likes the Moontrace and the Honey ones from CAO also.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Nice Pics Frank! Her name is Elana...lol
> 
> Man, I need a tan....


Sorry again Brian, I'm bad at names. She needs to become a member so I can look it up LOL


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I think I can fix that!!!


----------

